
Retro Gaming's Misogyny Is Brought to Light After a Violent Tragedy - pmoriarty
https://www.wired.com/story/retro-gaming-violent-tragedy-rudy-ferretti/
======
anigbrowl
This is far from the first time that someone has been going around
broadcasting danger signals to (relatively) wide public awareness, but nothing
is done - because people and especially institutions are conflict-averse, and
because bullies and harassers are expert at switching to victimhood postures.

I'm struck by the way this one man anger factory was effectively used as a
tool by a dozen or two people who (allegedly) egged him on and kept validating
his grievances until he eventually flamed out. How can we model this sort of
interaction pattern? Could it shed any light on why toxic behavior is so
widely tolerated once someone has acquired a certain level of fame or success?

